# Very Urgent Golden in KY



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13344393


This guy is in danger of being PTS because he has been destructive. He has been tearing up and trying to escape from the outdoor runs that the shelter has. They are pretty much giving him the rest of this week to find a rescue or an adopter and then after that he will be put down. Let's save this guy!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Gawd, I think my Tucker would do the same if he were in a run.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent an email to the KY rescue, and also Delaware Valley because I heard they have a waiting list for adoptions.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

How many rescues have been contacted? He is gorgeous and I hope someone can save him. I think any dog that is not used to being pinned up would fight to get out like that. It is unusual he is so calm in the crate but not in the outside run.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jake*

This Jake is just GORGEOUS!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13344393
I just emld. GRRAND and Golden Ret. Rescue Resource in Delta OH.

Can anyone think of anyone else!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13344393

UPDATE: JAKE HAS JUST MOVED INTO THE URGENT CATEGORY BECAUSE WE CANNOT KEEP HIM IN THE OUTDOOR RUNS WHILE THE SHELTER IS BEING CLEANED. HE HAS TORN OUT OF AND TORN UP THREE DIFFERENT CHAINLINK RUNS BY PUSHING THEM APART AT THE BOTTOM AND PUSHING HIS HUGE BODY THROUGH THE REALITIVELY SMALL HOLES. JAKE IS WONDERFUL. *HE CRAWLS. HE WALKS ON A LEASH. HE'S GREAT WITH CHILDREN AND WITH ALL OTHER ANIMALS!! HE SIMPLY CANNOT STAY HERE MUCH LONGER. HE IS TEACHING BAD HABITS TO THE OTHER RESIDENTS AND WILL END UP HURTING HIMSELF OR CAUSING OTHER DOGS TO BE PUT DOWN BECAUSE WE CANNOT KEEP THEM IN THE RUNS ANY LONGER. WE HAVE REINFORCED ALL WE KNOW HOW TO. PLEASE IF ANYONE HAS ANY INTEREST IN JAKE CONTACT US AS SOON AS POSSIBLE!!!!!!! This dog was brought in on 03.24.09. It will be available for adoption on 03.25.09. Jake is about 6 years old and appears to have a pleasant personality. If anyone has any interest in this animal at all, please contact Edmonson/Grayson/Hart County Animal Shelter directly at [email protected] as quickly as *possible!!!! 
URGENT/Jake is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered. 
My Contact Info

Edmonson County Animal Shelter 
Bee Spring, KY 
(270)286-6096


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

Poor thing!!! I hope someone can help him soon!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

Did you ever hear back from any of the rescues?

I just emld the shelter to let them know we are working on him.
Other than him trying to break out of the run, Jake sounds like a perfect fella!!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Got an e-mail back from the shelter. THey've had several calls, but only one serious adopter and they backed out because of his age. I told her we're working on a rescue.

I've e-mailed GRRAND two days straight and haven't heard anything back from them.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I just send an e-mail to Michelle of GRIN, Ohio

Hello Michelle,

this guy need's help fast, don't know if you guy's take care of KY but here is the link

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=13344393

He don't have very long, wish I could take him in but I just can't.

I got 4 right now and that's all I can have.

Thanks 
Claudia


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kyguy*

KYGUY

I haven't heard back from GRRAND either.
Did they say how long JAKE has??? This is NOT GOOD!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld Debbie Thomas at Grrand*

Just Emld Debbie Thomas at Grrand again.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I sent an e-mail this morning to ask how much longer they think he may have with us trying to get him a rescue


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debbie from GRRAND just sent this msg.*

Debbie from GRRAND just sent this msg.

We are beyond full right now and can't commit to anything.Of course things could change over the weekend, but right now I can't take any more goldens. Someone in Mass. wrote about wanting him and would pay for boarding care etc... I referred her to someone else to see if they could get him pulled.

PRAYING THE LADY from Massachusetts reaches the shelter right away 
so they don't put him to sleep and I hope there is someone to pull Jake for her.:no::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Got an e-mail from the shelter a few minutes ago. They have been contacted by two rescues and seem to think he's going to be okay. Apparently though they are at their wit's end with him because she said he'd been staying inside in a crate, but he destroyed it overnight.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I got no response, but I'm glad to see the shelter has been contacted. I hope they will be patient and work the rescue groups.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grrand*

I heard back from Debbie Thomas of GRRAND. They ARE SO FULL AND CAN'T TAKE JAKE.
However, a lady from Massachusetts contacted Debbie and wanted Jake and said she would pay for everything to adopt him. Debbie Thomas gave her Deana in Bowling Green's info (she is near shelter and is a rescuer)
I emld. the lady in Massachusetts to ask if she was able to get Deana to help her get Jake.
Hope she answers today or that one of the rescues that called about Jake
(In KYGUY's msg) gets him out of there!!


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

I feel so sorry for this guy.we have a golden that goes nuts in a crate,he must be miserable.anybody step up for this guy?Im too far to help him.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Poor Jake. He is such a handsome guy. He is just freaking out in the little cage. I really hope the lady in MA adapts him...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Latest Update from Barb in Massachusetts*

Here is latest update from Barb in Massachusetts.


Karen,

I have called the shelter today and left a message for Kim to call me
back.* I have also emailed Middle Tennessee GRR.* As soon as I know
something I will let you know. I am doing everything I can. Yes, of
course you can post my message. I think it's wonderful that a forum
like this exists for the breed we all obviously love. I adopted two new
girls from the south recently a 9 year old and a 7 year old. I now have
5 goldens of my own. The extra love far outweighs the extra dog hair 

Barb


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I told the shelter to e-mail me if he was in danger of being PTS and haven't heard anything from them the last couple of days, so I assume that he's safe. I just sent another e-mail asking about his status, so hopefully they'll let me know something soon


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kyguy*

KYGUY

The lady that said she would adopt him is looking for someone to get him out of shelter if Middle Tennesse can't and take him to a vet to be vetted.

her name is Barb and her email is: [email protected]


I'm sure she would appreciate the offer of help!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another msg. from Barb who is adopting Jake*

Kim has been more than patient considering that Jake hasn't been the
perfect guest. She sent me an email that MTGRR is still waiting for
their committee to decide if they take him. Since Kim really wants him
out of there Mon or Tues at the latest, I am sending her the pull fee
tomorrow and he is officially mine. My plan is for her to drive him to
a veterinary hospital/boarding facility 30 minutes away, which she
agreed to do, and he will board and then get on PETS transport to New
Hampshire. Once I know that he is absolutely safe at the vet hospital,
I will let you know. I was afraid that the rescue could take much
longer that her patience is going to hold out. I did get an email from
a very nice lady from MTGRR saying that she was still waiting for the
committee to decide. I haven't been sleeping well worrying about him,
so this is the best solution for all, including Jake.

Barb
[email protected]
(Massachusetts)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just got the most wonderful update from Barb*

Just go the most wonderful update from Barb, the lady in Massachusetts that worked so hard to save this KY boy!!

Here is Barb's Message:

Karen,

I didn't want to email you again until I knew that he was safe and out
of that shelter. Well I have wonderful news, Jake was pulled last
evening by Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue. Valerie was
absolutely wonderful to work with!!!!!! He went to the vets office
today and everyone loved him, so much that the vet wants to adopt him.
They say that he is an absolutely wonderful dog. Thank God he got out
of there! It was alot of emails and phone calls and persistence but
all worth it!


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank goodness!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What wonderful news!


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

How wonderful! What great news!


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

I am here in Mass. and just started to read the news. My 7 year old has cancer and i am going thru a lot of decisions to be made. I just started to read the news about this dog and as soon as I saw him in the crate,,big tear came to my eye,,,,such a good looking friend. 

Keep me updated on how this works out.

PS: SUCH GREAT PEOPLE ON THIS SITE!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*David*

David:

I am so very sorry for all you are going through.

Barb the lady in MA that was giong to adopt Jake if nobody else came to the rescue, said the vet Jake was taken to yesterday by Middle Tn Gold. Ret. Rescue is going to adopt him.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

I am so glad Jake is out of that cage and safe. Karen, thank you so much for all your effort. Another happy ending  Now I hope he finds his forever home...sounds like there already some interests.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What wonderful news! Thank you Karen for keeping us updated!


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

fostermom said:


> What wonderful news! Thank you Karen for keeping us updated!


Oh Karen I am so glad to hear this. Thank you Karen for all your efforts on this. Wonderful, wonderful news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

All the credit should go to Barbara in Massachusetts that tried to help Jake from afar!
So no matter where you live in relation to a dog in need you can email rescues, keep in contact with the shelter to help save dog! 

One person can make such a difference. Because of Barbara's efforts Jake was saved and she thought the vet was going to adopt him! You could say that Barbara was Jake's Guardian Angel!!!!

Barb
[email protected]
(Massachusetts)
__________________


----------

